# Site Navigation box



## Joe Blow (8 February 2006)

Those of you who visit the main index page (www.aussiestockforums.com) may have noticed that I have just recently incorporated a new Site Navigation box that I believe will make getting around ASF much easier and quicker.

This is what it looks like:







I have included links to the Forums index page, ASF's new Stockmarket Book/Software Shop (more on this shortly), the stock competition leaderboard page, member Journals and the FAQ, although these links are completely customisable so if there is something I haven't included please let me know.

Also, if you click on the 'Forum Directory' link at the top of the Site navigation box a little menu will pop up (see pic) that will give you quick, one click access to any of the forums on ASF.

Hope you find it useful.


----------

